# 13+2 scan...guesses please!



## smileyfaces

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k508/smileyfaces198/Mobile%20Uploads/20160422_090332.jpg


----------



## ssarahh

I'm guessing boy! (I am not very good at this though) x


----------



## JemmaLouise

:blue:


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm gonna go boy based on the forehead


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess here as well :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Everyone on my journal has guesses girl! Interesting!! Not long till I can find out :)


----------



## lau86

That bubba is keeping his/ her cards close to their chest!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would guess boy :)


----------



## Avo82

Think boy x


----------



## smileyfaces

Thanks all! Have a gender scan booked on the 12th May so will update when I know x


----------



## Laroawan

Girl


----------



## Daisy29

Boy


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Girl X


----------



## Jox

By skull theory I'd say definitely :blue:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Someone tell me how this skull theory works please I'm not sure x


----------



## Jox

It was explained to me recently that flat forehead indicates boy and rounded a girl? X


----------



## smileyfaces

An angular head is boyish and a rounded head is girly :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Bump

Gender scan in 9 days!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matthew lookeds like a snowman in his scan with round head!


----------



## smileyfaces

:haha: Oscar had a square head on his. Jacks scan was so bad you couldn't tell with his!


----------



## bumble b

My nieces & my sons scan pics look like the same baby so skull theory can be wrong lol x


----------



## smileyfaces

To update...I'm having a boy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!


----------

